# source for jar lids?



## becky4050 (Jan 11, 2005)

A few years ago I ordered about 100 screw-on jar lids that fit pint and quart canning jars. Now I can't remember who I got them from and can't seem to find them in my catalogs. Does anyone know a good source for them? People are constantly giving me canning jars which I use for honey but I never seem to have enough lids. I don't like using the 2-part canning lid and ring. Thanks.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

becky4050 said:


> A few years ago I ordered about 100 screw-on jar lids that fit pint and quart canning jars. Now I can't remember who I got them from and can't seem to find them in my catalogs. Does anyone know a good source for them? People are constantly giving me canning jars which I use for honey but I never seem to have enough lids. I don't like using the 2-part canning lid and ring. Thanks.



Check out www.glorybeefoods.com see what you think.I dont know if its high or not. I have bought from them before.


----------



## becky4050 (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks - those lids are really pretty! I did find some plain ones at betterbee.com for .12 each. Glad to know of another good source - great tip!


----------

